# منا قولت بردوا النوع ده مبينزلش دلؤتى



## جيلان (15 مارس 2011)

​ 

في صبحية العُرس قام العريس قبل العروس ودخل إلى المطبخ وحضّر ما لذ و طاب من الطعام مستخدما أفخر الأواني وأغلاها

- ثم ذهب و صحى زوجته بكل حنان وحب ولم يسمح لها بمغادرة السرير لتذهب إلى المطبخ وتتناول الفطور بل أحضر لها الفطور إلى السرير

- وبعد أن تناولت الفطور لم يسمح لها بمغادرة السرير لتذهب إلى الحمام لتغسل يديها بل أحضر لها الماء و الصابون إلى السرير
- ثم قال لها ما رأيك حبيبتي أن نشرب فنجان قهوة في غرفة الجلوس

- فوافقت وبالطبع لم يسمح لها بأن تحضّر القهوة بل حضّرها بنفسه

- ثم جلس يتكلم معها فقال لها

- ما رأيك حبيبتي في كل هذا؟

- فأجابت : طبعا هذه الحياة الزوجية والا فلا

- فقال لها
عايزك تعملى معاى زى كده بالضبط كل يوم

وإلا حارجعك لبيت اهلك تاني


----------



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2011)

> عايزك تعملى معاى زى كده بالضبط كل يوم
> 
> وإلا حارجعك لبيت اهلك تاني​



*ههههههههههههههه
زوج ماكر جدااااا
شكراااا
روعه*​


----------



## marcelino (15 مارس 2011)

*الراجل ده 100 100 وبيفهم وهو كدة اذا كان عاجب 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا لو مكانها
ههضم الاكل والقهوة اللي في معدتي عليه
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## احلى ديانة (15 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههه
هيا دى الرجولة ولا بلاش​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههه
وإلا حارجعك لبيت اهلك تانى 
ههههههههههههههه 
جامده يا جيلان 
شكرا ليكى ​


----------



## sparrow (15 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههه

 راجل زكي


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههه

لئيم مووووووووووووت

تسلم ايدك


----------



## مريم12 (15 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه
يا جماعة تأكدوا ان ده مش بيحصل غير فى الاحلام
ههههههههه
ثانكس جيلى
تسلم ايدك يا عسل​*


----------



## انريكي (15 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه

مية على مية الراجل ده

شكرا جيلان


----------



## ميراى البرنسيسه (24 مايو 2011)

*جميله ياجيلان جميله اوى كل ده علشان مصلحته علشان هى تعمله كده هههههههههههه*


----------



## نونوس14 (24 مايو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يا مكاااااااااااااااار*
*حلوة يا جيلان*


----------



## tonyturboman (25 مايو 2011)

ده انسان ذكى
شكرا لك


----------



## باسبوسا (27 مايو 2011)

*ميررررررررررررررررررررررررررسى يا جيلان .*


----------



## elamer1000 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههه*

*انا موافق يوم واحد والباقى عليها*

*+++*​


----------



## Eminem 2 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

هو دا الالمفروض يتعمل هههههههههههههااااا


----------



## monygirl (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يابنتى انتى مش واخدة باللك
الجزء الاول دة غير العادى اما الجزء الاخير دة بقى العادى والمنطقى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
امال هى فاكرة حايبقى كدة كتيرررررررررررررررررررررر
دى تبقى عب........................
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يلا خلاصة الكلام ميرسى يا جميل​*


----------



## esambraveheart (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*شهر العسل هو :*
*اول يوم للعروس*
*التسعه و عشرين يوم للعريس.*
*و باقي العمر كله نكد علي دماغ الاتنين.. بعد ان تكتشف العروس ان الرجاله ما ينضحكش عليهم ابدا ..*​


----------



## rania79 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههه راجل تيت
ميرس هارتى


----------

